# Comp TIA A+ Confusion



## PeterH1988

Hi,

I've read that the overall percentage pass rate for CompTIA A+ exams is around 30%, meaning that 7 out of 10 people taking the exam will fail???

I've read the Mike Meyers book and after doing the chapter reviews I'm only averaging around 7/10. I'm studying hard but finding it difficult to get the real hands on experience. I've also got all of the DVD Roms by Chuck and his presentations/demonstrations on the range of topics covered in the 2 exams.

Can anyone offer some advice or comments on the above?

Thanks


----------



## epshatto

Keep studying?

I don't know what the rate of passage is for the exams, but personally I passed them both on the first try and actually everybody that I've talked to who took them, also passed on the first try. So I suspect 30% is probably pretty low.

Best way to get hands-on experience with A+, I think, is to either mess with your own computer or build one using what you're learning in the material.


----------



## BosonMichael

CompTIA does not provide pass rates (nor does any other major certification program, to my knowledge). Unless you saw that pass rate on CompTIA's Web site, I would disregard it as nothing more than rumor, hearsay, and anecdotes.

The important thing is simply to prepare yourself as well as you can. If you want to find out if you're ready, there are practice exams that can help you with that. I work for a practice exam company, so my opinion is heavily biased. However, I would recommend that you only go with a trusted provider of practice exams - meaning, one that does not provide braindumps, which are illegal collections of questions stolen from the live exam. According to CompTIA, using braindumps is cheating, and if it is suspected that you've used them, you can be decertified for life. Not worth it. If you have any questions about which companies you can trust, just ask.

I agree with epshatto about getting hands-on experience by messing with and building your own computer. That's how I and many others who are working in IT first got started with computers.

Best of luck to you. Let us know how you do!


----------



## epshatto

BosonMichael also makes a great suggestion - I'd suggest not relying on the practice exams found in the book you're studying with. 

If you want to be sure about using legit exams and not braindumps one way to do so would be to look for exam books on Amazon.com - I'm not sure about A+ but I know that other CompTIA exams have entire books that are nothing but practice tests, I'm currently using one such book as I finish studying for the Security+ exam.


----------



## BosonMichael

Epshatto, there are books being sold on Amazon that purport to help people pass exams but are nothing more than recommendations of braindumps (as well as piracy). Wouldn't shock me one bit if they were including braindumps in the "books" themselves. I've sent you a link to one in PM (I'm reluctant to share it publicly to avoid any positive exposure it might give the seller).

In any case, if you stick to trusted publishers, you should be OK.


----------



## epshatto

That's just nuts. I never would have expected published books would contain something like that.

So yeah - completely agree. If buying books stick with the well-known publishers (my Security+ book is McGraw-Hill). Caveat emptor.


----------



## PeterH1988

Thanks very much for all the feedback. Very useful. I'm going to continue reading the Mike Meyers book which I've nearly finished, work my way through the CD's and keep recapping until I fully understand each chapter/topic.

I've got a PC from work which I can fully take to bits etc and I would quite like to build my own PC anyway so will probably try and build a relatively cheap PC.

Just also slightly concerned that with the new exams being released at some point soon that time is of the essence. Not to mention another baby on the way due in November.

Thank you


----------



## BosonMichael

There will be some overlap time when both exams will be available. Historically, they usually give at least 3 months. If for some reason you miss that window, it's not like you're learning a bunch of stuff that is not going to be on the new exam... technology advances, but at it's heart, the concepts are still the same.


----------



## greenbrucelee

If the passing rate was really 30% I would be quite worried about the state of the IT industry.

I would expect 30% maybe on the very high certs but not the A+.

Never do the same exams over and over you will remember the answers and kid yourself into thinking your learning. Cisco Network Simulator | IT Practice Exams | IT Training | Boson.com is a good exam provider.


----------

